# Sorry



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Squidward gets an exploding pie in the face- YouTube


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh oh! Some newb is in trouble!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hahahaaaa... I love the little warning. Be wary gents as he's at it again. :attention:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Oh oh! Some newb is in trouble!


Who says it's a newbie? Knowing User Name, it can be anyone. Maybe it's you? Everyone should be afraid! :behindsofa:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Squidward's pie should be landing today.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice!! I can't wait to see who get's some Pie!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

What kind of pie are you sending exactly?‪Warm Apple Pie Scene - American Pie Movie (1999) - HD‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

‪We've got bush‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

cp478 said:


> ‪We've got bush‬‏ - YouTube


Now I'm sorry!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone is in trouble.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Sorry MY ASS! I've been PIED!*

I'm hit!










You BASTARD!









How DARE you besmirch the legal profession! I'm busy at the office right now, doing some very, very important legal work (. . .zzzzzzzzzzzzz . . .), but you will be hearing from me this evening, ya bastich!

_<Damn, man! Nice "pie"! Will follow up tonight...>_


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA, you're freaking awesome Jimmy! Actual tracing?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Xodar said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, you're freaking awesome Jimmy! Actual tracing?


Yeah. Turns out, I'm really bad at it, haha.

:mullet:

When I was attempting to trace my hand, I got very excited about what I was doing. I was creating something out of my hand, and it was to be great. I looked back on the scribbles I had left on the paper...I had transformed my own hand into something amazing. It had become true art.

And I said, "wow....this is what Jim Henson felt like."


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Upon starting over here on the pipe side a couple of weeks ago, I admit that I did notice there was a "Pipe & Tobacco Bomb" section. But honestly, after having had some experiences with cigar bombs (on both the sending and receiving ends), I was actually a little afraid to look in there. I mean, what if there was a pipe-shuckins lurking, and I got spotted as a newb? No thank you, sir!

Well, guess I'm not as smart as I thought I was. Here's what Jimmy/James User Name did to me this afternoon:



















Please help me decipher the code if I'm mistaken:
1. "Thee FVF": I take this to be Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake? I'm sorely tempted to put a whole flake into my mouth and start chewing... 
2. "Hamborger Veermaster": what a name - sounds made up - sounds great!
3. "1792": More Sam Gawith, and I've heard of this one (certainly not made up!)
4. "Cornell & Diehl Star of The East Flake": oh, come on! Only 50% Latakia? Is that the best they can do? I love this one already. 
5. "Dunhill Royal Yacht": Virginias added to Virginias? The name is pretentious, I'll smoke it down at the country club (when I find one that'll let me in....)

I've had none of the above, but will do so as soon as I get the chance.

Now, the thing that really got me about this bomb, was this:









When that Savinelli Venezia 803 dropped out of the box and hit my desk, I nearly jumped back three feet. Is this what goes on in the pipe and tobacco bomb thread? If so, it's far worse than I had imagined. I mean, "tobacco bomb", okay. But a real "pipe bomb"? I am speechless.

And being speechless, I'll leave you with this, oh Jimmy, oh James:

_<duck>_

:ss


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I told you those savinellis like to multiply. You probably just thought I was drunk posting or something, haha.

Enjoy it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

User Name said:


> I told you those savinellis like to multiply. You probably just thought I was drunk posting or something, haha.
> 
> Enjoy it.


I actually thought you meant that I would like the ebay Savinelli so much that I soon pick up another. You fooled me, boy!

Enjoying my first bowl of FVF right now, in a cob. I'm not too familiar with flake, so simply let it dry out a little, then folded and crammed about a flake and a half in there. Smoking like a charm, out on the back deck, 65 degrees F, with a slight breeze out of the north.

I am smiling.

p


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

jimmmy I think your in deep kimchi now, since he smokes sticks. He's probley gonna carpet bomb you with sticks lol
troy


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice bomb! A savinelli and tobacco, can't beat that!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

that pipes gorgeous 

friggin sweet bomb!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I am smiling.
> 
> p


The aim of us all.  Nice work James.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Upon starting over here on the pipe side a couple of weeks ago, I admit that I did notice there was a "Pipe & Tobacco Bomb" section. But honestly, after having had some experiences with cigar bombs (on both the sending and receiving ends), I was actually a little afraid to look in there. I mean, what if there was a pipe-shuckins lurking, and I got spotted as a newb? No thank you, sir!


Hehe, the shuckins of the pipe side *is* shuckins, he's here too (though I guess you mean the bomb happy side of shuckins, he doesn't pipe bomb as much as he cigar bombs). We do have a few over here, and many get quite dastardly. You found one (or rather, he found you). As far as newbie bombers hitting experienced cigar smokers who are new to pipes...just count yourself lucky that it is summer :evil:

(Doing some calculations: How much is left in my summer cash? Teachers go back to work in 3 weeks. I get paid when? That comes out to how much after bills...hmm, I _think_ I need to wait a bit, I _think_...hmm... )



> Well, guess I'm not as smart as I thought I was. Here's what Jimmy/James User Name did to me this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, quite a few pipe bombs have gone out. We have some twisted people here :mischief: . Which Savinelli is that? Nice looking pipe.

Anyway, some nice tobac there. I haven't tried any C&D or the Hamborger yet and I haven't had Royal Yacht (it seems so hit or miss, you love it or hate it, so I haven't ventured there yet), so I can't really comment aside from reputations (which are good). Now, those SG tobaccos...Man was that cruel. That is some really good stuff, you'll love it, you'll absolutely _have_ to get more...and you'll never be able to find anyone who has any in stock. Just remember to really stock up when someone finally has some in stock. I *love* FVF (though not as much as St. James Flake) and 1792 is really good too.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't wait for Jeff to start working again. He hits noobs todos los dias.

His lightweight cob strikes are so quick and deadly. And there's so many of them, that there is no way you can dodge!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeff, the pipe is a Savinelli Venezia 803 - I can now say it's been cleaned up, and I'm completing the break in process by trying out each of the tobaccos JJ sent me. The FVF and 1792 are outstanding, the Star of the East was as good as expected, the HV was different, and I will have to try again before I can comment, and the Royal Yacht was also good, but not country-club worthy (as if I'd know).

So far the FVF is the winner for me - that will go first, no doubt - with 1792 a close second; if I ever have a son, I'm naming him Sammy G. 

Now on the hunt for St. James Flake (thanks a lot Jeff - the list is getting long), and I look forward to the cob strikes once they start again - should make for a fine autumn spectator sport!

p


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr. Lawyer Man hit me back, and since the bomb contained cigars, I posted it there.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/296481-while-you-were-out-seafood-bomb-edition.html

I can only imagine that this is the start of something great and wonderful.

Added Info:

The star of the east wasn't the flake version, just ready rubbed/loose/whatever.


----------

